# How long do you keep a Bible?



## Hamalas (Apr 13, 2015)

I know all of us probably own multiple Bibles, but my question is about your personal Bible. The one that you always grab as your default. Mine is an ESV Reformation Study Bible (imitation black leather) that I have had and used regularly for the past ten years. At this point the binding is pretty faded and cracked and I feel an increasing need to be gentle with it. Also, as you have probably seen elsewhere, Ligonier has recently released an updated edition of this Bible that would fix all of the problems/complaints I have had with my current copy. So I have a general and a specific question:

The *General Question* is this: how often do you switch out your personal Bible? It's tough because sometimes you want an updated edition or need a sturdier binding/cover, etc... but when you get to know one particular Bible you just know where things are on a certain page without having to even know the reference. Thoughts? What has been your general practice?

The *Specific Question* is this: building off of the first question, would you recommend I purchase a new copy of the Reformation Study Bible to use as my daily/personal Bible?


----------



## Logan (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't know if you've given thought to it already, but in our city at least there is a business that rebinds Bibles and does a really good job of it.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Apr 13, 2015)

Ben, I second what Logan says. I extended my long-used Bible another 15 years or so by having it re-bound, before the pages started cracking and I had to get a new one.


----------



## waltongreen (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm a big proponent of not getting a new default-personal Bible. Personally, I remember where things are on a page (R/L page, column 1/2, top/bottom) much more naturally than verse/chapter numbers. So it's easier to find things in a Bible I've been reading for years.


----------



## reformedminister (Apr 13, 2015)

I am all for keeping a good Bible as long as you can, and even rebinding it. However, there is a new updated edition to the Reformation Study Bible that just came out. This is the third updated edition since it came out, excluding the NKJV edition (New Genevea Study Bible). I have purchased the first and second edition. The first one did not even have maps in the back. If you have complaints with yours I would update!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Apr 13, 2015)

I keep them as long as I can before the pages start tearing and falling out, because I don't want to get rid of all my notes. So, like the gentlemen above, I am an advocate of a rebind. Even if I were going to replace my "carry bible," I would keep it in a handy place to refer to notes I have taken and my own "hand written cross-reference" system on Reformed theology points. In general, I would say "congratulations on having a bible you have used enough for it to be falling apart."


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 13, 2015)

I bought some leather and made a new cover for mine, and have toyed with the idea of having it done professionally. I'd hate to lose my notes. Given your age you might consider getting a new Bible with a solid leather cover -- or immediately have it recovered in full leather. It could last you most of your life.


----------



## David Pope (Apr 13, 2015)

I purchased an Allan NASB several years ago. I expect to be able to pass it on to my kids.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 13, 2015)

Until it wears out, generally. I can be pretty rough on Bibles.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 13, 2015)

Until it falls apart. Then I get a new one. Some of my notes I'll transfer into the new Bible; others I'm content to leave where they are. There is a great benefit to the familiarity with those pages, as referenced above, but I have found that (the way my brain works, anyhow) I regularly benefit more from a new page in terms of making connections I'd not noticed previously. 

To your second question: I purchased the new RSB from Ligonier for my wife and she loves it. I think it looks great! However, it is quite heavy. My (older) copy is at my desk in my Study. It's too big to be carried around everywhere (hospital, nursing facility, home visits, etc.) with any real practicality. Just my $0.02!


----------



## Physeter (Apr 14, 2015)

I keep it until it wears out, which is about 15 years. I got a very nice King James with a sewn binding. That one will probably last me longer than 15 years.


----------



## JimmyH (Apr 14, 2015)

I've still got the Oxford New Scofield with cowhide cover, the Holman text only AV, and the Oxford Scofield NIV that I bought in 1986. The New Scofield AV is beat up, but still holding together. I've have a number of other Bibles, and distribute the wear between them. I've yet to wear one out to the point that it was falling apart, but I've always gotten good quality Bibles.


----------



## Mr. Bultitude (Apr 14, 2015)

I had my last one (which was also my first, basically) for about nine years before I lost it. I've had the one I bought as a replacement for about five years now, and recently had it rebound because it was literally falling apart.


----------



## Eoghan (Apr 14, 2015)

My Personal favourite was a burgundy leather NASV 77. Unfortunately the leather was "bonded" and the pages were damaged by an egg breaking inside my topbox (motorbike). So I traced an original using the NASV - a hardback and had it rebound in burgundy leather. It is slim-line, leather NASV 77 and I wouldn't change it for anything.


----------



## jandrusk (Apr 14, 2015)

My default is KJV in digital formats, mainly by the Tecarta Android bible app and using Emacs to read the KJV or Blue Letter Bible over the Internet. I find the digital mediums to be more effecient for look ups, searches, highlights, etc. Plus I don't have to worry about pages getting torn or physically damaged. As long as I have a Smartphone or PC I'll be good to go this side of heaven.


----------



## Physeter (Apr 14, 2015)

I have a Holman Rainbow KJV that I keep at home for reading. I read it every morning.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Apr 14, 2015)

I used to got through one a year. But, I have an Allen one that has lasted for over three.


----------

